# Raw support of 6D files in Windows 8...



## Pagesphotography (May 12, 2013)

Is there a codec/update out that I've missed? We can view the raw files from our 7d, 60d and 5dm3, but on our 6D they dont work! We can pull them into lr/ps and view them, but for simple view/delete it helps being able to open them in windows photo viewer.

Thanks


----------



## Rofflesaurrr (May 12, 2013)

There is a Camera RAW Codec for Windows 8, which it sounds like you have installed already. It does not yet support the 6D. Microsoft, unlike Apple, is very slow to update RAW support for cameras. The last update was in October of 2012. Canon has their own RAW codec, but as far as I know it only works on 32-bit versions of Windows. I really wish Microsoft would be more on top of things. I'm dealing with the same thing right now with Nikon D600 RAW files that my friend gives me. I have to open them in Lightroom even though I didn't really necessarily want them in my catalog.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 12, 2013)

The codecs extract the jpeg image imbedded in the raw file, its not that technically difficult. They do not convert raw files to jpeg. That's why Ardfrey is quick to update their codec for new models.


http://www.ardfry.com/cr2-codec/


----------

